# Big Potty Accident



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex had made it 6 days without any accidents in the house after I got to the point I would put him in his crate everytime he had an accident. Well, I was just sitting on the couch and he squatted and peed.








How do you punish something like this? I gave a good firm "no" and put him in his crate. We are going to be gone most of the day tomorrow and I didnt want to leave him in the crate for possible 8 hours, but now I don't think I have a choice. Help!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope JMM steps in here because she is the training expert but I know a little bit about this, in the meantime....

1. The crate should not ever be used as punishment. If you feel you need to confine him go ahead and put him in there but do it cheerfully so he'll think it is a good place to be.

2. When you catch him going where he shouldn't.... try to make noise to surprise him so he'll stop the flow of urine and then take him to the proper place and let him finish going there and then praise, praise, praise and give a little treat. 

3. Take him to his pee area many times a day such as after and before eating, after a nap, etc. They usually need to "go" after they have a change in activity such as from bed to playing, from playing to nap, etc. 

You ask how to punish for peeing..... you don't.... There should not be a need to ever punish a dog. Rather, you reward for positive behavior.... please don't punish your baby. You can earn respect and get him to do what you want and be a great companion without ever punishing. 

Both K & C are the greatest... just such good babies.... I have never punished them and would never even think of it.... Malts, especially, are just too sensitive... it would break their heart to be punished....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is an SM thread that might offer some help... some good advice in it....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...98&hl=accidents

And here is some advice from JMM from another thread:http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...763&hl=accident




> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 15 2005, 11:28 PM
> *He is not having accidents, he has no idea that he has to go outdoors.
> 
> 1. Every accident is really your fault for not getting him outside in time.
> ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs repeat behaviors that are rewarding to them and avoid behaviors that have negative consequences. The problem with punishing a dog when they urinate or defecate is that relieving themself is a naturally rewarding behavior (they're more comfortable) so they will not simply stop urinating and defecating. Instead, they will do it when you are not around. This is why punishing accidents is not a very productive thing to do. 

So...

Reward the desired behavior and prevent the unwanted behavior. This means a yummy treat and praise for going in the right spot. Go out or take the dog to the paper every time. Stand there with him and praise and treat. Set a schedule for feeding, play, potty, etc. It will help you know when he needs to go as well as preventing accidents. When you cannot actively watch your pup, crate or otherwise confine him. The crate should be a happy, safe place to be, not a punishment. 

A productive way to think is that every accident means you did not get the pup outdoors or to the paper or you were not supervising him. The pup doesn't know where to go until he has consistently gone there and been rewarded for a long period of time. It has to be rewarding for the pup to do it.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex does have a doggy door that he is free to go out which leads to a box on the patio for him to go in and he has been for 6 days straight now. We were rewarding him by giving treats everytime he went out, but after about 3 weeks of it, I guess I figured he had it and we stopped rewarding him with treats and just started verbally praising him when we see him come in. 
This evening, I started with just telling him no, but once I turned the steam cleaner on to try and save my couch he started flipping out, that is when I took him to the crate, I didnt say anything mean to him at that point and just told him to lay down. Usually he starts running around when he needs to pee, this time he was laying beside where I was sitting on the couch and just stood up and squatted where my husband usually sits (he had to work late and wasnt sitting there tonight!) Usually he only goes out to potty between 4 and 5 times a day, he is 9-1/2 months old. 
I will try making a noise next time to get him to stop--once before I tried picking him up mid stream to take him to his door and he peed the whole way there! I would never rub his nose, I have read that was bad to do and I would never hit him like he was before we got him, he is scared to death if I pick up a magazine to read or a newspaper to read, he runs. He is a wonderful dog most of the time, but he does seem to have past emotional issues that we are trying to help him through. 
Thank you all for your suggestions and I will use them, that is why I came to this message board was for help...this is my first dog and I don't know what to do. Thank you all!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Poor little Rex







sounds like he had a bad past life. I get so sad to even imagine these little ones being so afraid, like you said of the newspaper







Who could scare such an innocent little thing is beyond me. I need to go hug Phoebe now...

Glad to know Rex is now in a safe place... I've got alot to do on the potty training myself, and we arent far behind you (7 months). It could take a long time, but you'll get there!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jun 16 2005, 08:18 PM
> *I don't know if anyone watches "The View" but Star Jones now has a little Malt and one morning I heard her saying that "Pink" the little maltese had an accident and she rubbed her (the malts) nose in it
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL yeah.. my neighbor has a chihuahua and we were discussing potty training.. when her dog used to go, she'd rub his nose in it, SPANK him, and carry him to the potty pad









people are stupid sometimes


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Jun 16 2005, 09:44 PM
> *Poor little Rex
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks...glad to hear I am not in the potty training boat alone, the boat with the older babies! After I took Rex out of his crate, just a few minutes later, I hugged him and felt so bad. He is my baby and he looked so sad. He only tries to make me happy and sometimes he gets a little confused. Everyone tells me that I spoil him rotten, so I feel like I am on a tight rope walking...I dont want him to become like those dogs on the dog whisperer. I was just reminded by my mother in law that he is a dog, treat him like one, but I dont feel he is a dog, I feel he is a baby, especially when he rolls over in my lap and looks at me with those big black eyes of his! :new_Eyecrazy: I have been trying to hold him and pet him while I read a magazine or paper so he will learn that they arent scary, but that will take time too I guess.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you can never punish a puppy!!! 

if rex has an accident...that means that you arent watching him carefully. just be consistant and check out some of the other treads on here.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jun 16 2005, 06:18 PM
> *K/C's mom your advice is spot on.
> I would just add that consistency is so important.
> I don't know if anyone watches "The View" but Star Jones now has a little Malt and one morning I heard her saying that "Pink" the little maltese had an accident and she rubbed her (the malts) nose in it
> ...


[/QUOTE]
...in my opinion-she's a idiot


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 16 2005, 10:50 PM
> *I was just reminded by my mother in law that he is a dog, treat him like one, but I dont feel he is a dog, I feel he is a baby, especially when he rolls over in my lap and looks at me with those big black eyes of his!  :new_Eyecrazy:  I have been trying to hold him and pet him while I read a magazine or paper so he will learn that they arent scary, but that will take time too I guess.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73276*


[/QUOTE]

IMHO, I would not listen to my MIL on this one... listen to us!!







He IS a baby and always will be... a sensitive, trusting, loving, funny, little baby.... I say treat him only with love, tenderness, sweetness, and caring.









PS This doesn't mean you can't do *positive-reinforcement *training.... that is good, also......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 16 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Usually he starts running around when he needs to pee, this time he was laying beside where I was sitting on the couch and just stood up and squatted where my husband usually sits (he had to work late and wasnt sitting there tonight!)  Usually he only goes out to potty between 4 and 5 times a day, he is 9-1/2 months old.
> 
> I will try making a noise next time to get him to stop--once before I tried picking him up mid stream to take him to his door and he peed the whole way there!  I would never rub his nose, I have read that was bad to do and I would never hit him like he was before we got him, he is scared to death if I pick up a magazine to read or a newspaper to read, he runs.  He is a wonderful dog most of the time, but he does seem to have past emotional issues that we are trying to help him through.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you say that he peed where your husband usually sits, I wonder if he was marking!!!???? That is what it sounds like to me.... Has he been neutered yet?

I'm glad you read about not rubbing their nose in it... where that dumb idea got started is beyond me... 

I didn't realize that he had been abused before... oh poor baby....

And sure... if you are cleaning the house, etc. the best place for him is indeed in his crate where he can feel safe, etc.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Jun 17 2005, 02:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...in my opinion-she's a idiot








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73305
[/B][/QUOTE]

Should we start a massive writing campaign to set her straight!! Poor puppy.... That just is so sad.....


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

RexsMom,

When my Teddy was about 6 months old he had been potty trained since I brought him home, he peed smack in the middle of my bed....I was so shocked and just had to think why would he do that. 

Well, he did that to let my daughter who was visiting and helping me change my sheets that this was his bed and she better not get any ideas...I laugh about it now and think how sweet of him to care so much...it sounds to me like your little one was letting hubby know that this is his spot. 

Now, my daughter still helps me with the sheets (I have a hand that does not bend) but I let Teddy know that it is his bed. I reassure him the whole time. 

Rex sounds like he found a great loving Mommy to help him through life and he is trying to protect that. How very sweet.














, so take it in the loving way he meant it.

Susan


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

As for Star Jones....always talking about what a smart attorney she was....not so bright in the real world though....poor little baby, no wonder he runs from her....just goes to show that having fame and fortune is not everything. 

Susan


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Jun 17 2005, 09:56 AM
> *RexsMom,
> 
> it sounds to me like your little one was letting hubby know that this is his spot.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That may be it! I have noticed that Rex doesnt not like when something is different, such as he is used to my hubby and I sitting on the couch ever night and this particular night his daddy wasnt there to hold him. I wonder if he was angry that his daddy wasnt home yet?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I just wanted to let everyone know...REX IS DOING GREAT! No accidents, I was out of the house for about 8 hours yesterday and he did great! That is the longest I have ever left him and it is on a rare occassion that he is home alone that long, but he made it!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah Rex!














Good Boy!


----------

